# 'Se' impersonal



## Jordanec

Hola,
En español *se* dice muchas frases con el '*se*' impersonal (como *se* dice?, *se* habla español en Cuba, *se* hace así, *se *supone que... etc.). Ya sé que *se *puede hacer esto también en portugués, pero he leído que no es normal en la lengua colloquial. Entonces mi pregunta es, como *se *dice esto de una forma mas colloquial? Con voce como en ingles?
Gracias
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Jordanec!  

Coloquialmente falamos e escrevemos: Aqui se fala espanhol/inglês, etc.. 
Uma pessoa diz: falo espanhol/inglês, etc.


----------



## Jordanec

Ok, obrigado.
É que em um livro li que essa forma e um pouco formal e não é comum em a lingua falado?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Mais formal > menos formal:

_Aqui se vende de tudo. > Aqui vende de tudo._
_Como se diz isso em inglês? > Como diz/fala isso em inglês?_
_Casou-se há dois anos. > Casou há dois anos.
Encontrei-me com ela. > Eu encontrei com ela.
Sentei-me à janela. > Eu sentei na janela.
Nós nos mudaremos __para outra casa. >  A gente vai mudar para outra casa.
Quebrou-se. > Quebrou.
Furou-se. > Furou._

Diferenças regionais: 
_Eu me vacinei em janeiro. >Eu vacinei em janeiro (Minas Gerais).
Ri-me (Portugal) > Eu ri.
_


----------



## didi2009

A partícula "se" tem várias funções, mas quanto à impessoalidade, ou seja, para indeterminar o sujeito, o uso é igual nas duas línguas: espanhol e português. Muda apenas a colocação na frase, porque em português não se inicia frase ou oração pelo pronome oblíquo.

Come-se bem neste local. = Se come bien en este sitio.
Fala-se muito da educação, mas pouco se faz. = Se habla mucho de eduación, pero poce se hace.
Nesta cidade, vive-se bem. = En esta ciudad, se vive bien.


----------



## pkogan

Oi gente!

Como traduziriam a seguinte frase?: ELLA MENCIONA QUE SI SE APUESTA EN LAS PERSONAS, SE CONSIGUEN MÁS OBJETIVOS.

Obrigado


----------



## jazyk

Como você traduziria?


----------



## Carfer

pkogan said:


> Oi gente!
> 
> Como traduziriam a seguinte frase?: ELLA MENCIONA QUE SI SE APUESTA EN LAS PERSONAS, SE CONSIGUEN MÁS OBJETIVOS.
> 
> Obrigado


Literalmente, '_Ela diz/menciona/refere/ que se se aposta nas pessoas se conseguem mais objectivos_'


----------



## pkogan

jazyk said:


> Como você traduziria?


*Ela menciona que, se é realizada uma aposta nas pessoas, mais objetivos irão ser conseguidos.*

O alvo da minha dúvida está vinculado com o fato de - até onde eu sei - o "se impessoal" não apresentar, no português brasileiro, um uso tão frequente quanto no espanhol. Por causa disso, eu estou procurando outras construções que não incluam o "se" e que sejam, quem sabe, mais frequentes.


----------



## jazyk

Acho a sua frase com duas passivas muito pesada. Prefiro a do Carfer.


----------



## gato radioso

A ver si esta que traigo no os parece demasiado sacrílega: 

ELLA MENCIONA QUE SI SE APUESTA EN LAS PERSONAS, SE CONSIGUEN MÁS OBJETIVOS.
_Ela refere que se apostar nas pessoas, conseguem-se mais objectivos._


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> A ver si esta que traigo no os parece demasiado sacrílega:
> 
> ELLA MENCIONA QUE SI SE APUESTA EN LAS PERSONAS, SE CONSIGUEN MÁS OBJETIVOS.
> _Ela refer que se apostar nas pessoas, conseguem-se mais objectivos._


Ok, mas falta o '_se_' impessoal de que trata o fio. O que aí está é condicional. Portanto, deverá ser _'se se apostar_'. E é '_refere_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Ok, mas falta o '_se_' impessoal de que trata o fio. O que aí está é condicional. Portanto, deverá ser _'se se apostar_'. E é '_refere_'.



É engraçado..., calcula que estive a pensar se era melhor pôr o "se" ou não... e finalmente não o fiz simplesmente por cacofonia. Talvez para os nativos seja diferente, mas julguei que a frase soava um bocadinho repetitiva, como se estivesse a falar um menino de seis anos.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Ok, mas falta o '_se_' impessoal de que trata o fio. O que aí está é condicional. Portanto, deverá ser _'se se apostar_'. E é '_refere_'.


----------



## Alecm

O "se se" pode parecer estranho para um não nativo, mas não é considerado cacofonia.


----------



## gato radioso

Alecm said:


> O "se se" pode parecer estranho para um não nativo, mas não é considerado cacofonia.


Si, después de leer a Carfer lo pensé.
Es una de esas nuances que los no nativos nunca conseguimos dominar. A veces caemos en el defecto de la ultracorreccion cuando pensamos, erradamente, que algo "suena mal" y nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------

